# Excel paste value every other row



## Bob3d7d (Jan 8, 2007)

We have an Excel Spreadsheet that displays the weeks of the year. Sometimes we have to paste a value in for every other week. Right now we do that manually and it takes a long time. How can we automate the process of pasting this data into every other row?

Thanks!!!


----------



## bomb #21 (Jul 1, 2005)

Let's say you want it in row 1, row 3, etc.

Paste the value to (say) E1. Then select E1 *and* E2. Then hover over the small black square at the bottom right of the selection ("fill handle"). *While holding down CTRL*, click and drag the handle down as far as you need.

HTH.


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

Why hold down <Ctrl>? It does the same for me whether or not I hold down <Ctrl>.


----------



## bomb #21 (Jul 1, 2005)

For me, CTRL prevents incrementing. Alternatively, copying a value *and* a blank cell below & then pasting to a vertical range of even numbered cells should do it.


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

Bob, are your weeks of the year one per row?


----------

